# New BIG router bit for surfacing



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just saw an ad for this new router bit

Dado & Planer Router Bits | Carbide Router Bits


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looked at those earlier today--that 2" looks huge in the pic--can't imagine what it would look like in person!!

earl


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been using magnate.net planing bits for a long time on my ornamental mill. The one thing to remember if using them is that the wider the bit, the greater any error in your setup is magnified in your project. I find the 1-1/4 diameter a good compromise between speed and accuracy.


Surface Planing ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bit


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not sure I'd want to run a 2" bit in a hand held router. I suppose it would be safe if you are careful to take just a little bit with each pass but still...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

These bits were released last year and David is selling a lot of them. Infinity bits are good quality. Infinity has been a friend of the forums for many years; they have provided prizes for contests.


----------

